# JKP Detail - Audi RS6



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

First to the apology It's been a while since I posted anything up due to being out of action for 6 months with a torn achilles , but this week seen a return to detailing and what a car to kick off with, an Audi RS6 in black. I've done previous cars for this client, who had a 997 turbo prior to this bit of understated automotive porn.

I knew I'd be in for a long day and after having a chat found out that the car had been in a swirl-o-matic, so on with the work...

I had limited space in which to wash the car due to location next to a busy road. I also took limited amounts of pics as well, which is something I need to addess this year. I usually get on with the detail, look back and think "I should have had a pic of that " :wall:










The car was covered in general road grime as it's a daily runner



















The usual wash routine of pre-foam, rinse, foam, two bucket method, rinse then clay using last touch as lube.

Clay used was Dodo Juice Gentle Grey and this was from the bonnet










I worked my way round the beast and got similar contamination on all panels.

The car was re-rinsed and moved inside and dried off.

A check of paint depths found as expected, no issues with healthy levels all around.

Sorting out the correction I settled on 3M ultrafina with a spot of Perfect-it on a 3M black polishing pad. A test area provided this










So i continued round the car...



















Time was getting on by the time I finished and I was not able to get full on pics as it was dark outside and the garage lights were not working, but here are some arty farty ones in the garage.

These were after application of Lime Prime and two coats of Supernatural. Also wheels arches were dressed after pics 














































Wheels were cleaned with AS smart wheels and sealed with PB wheel sealant.
Interior vac'd and leather cleaned and conditioned
Glass cleaned with AG fast glass
Tailpipes cleaned with AG metal polish

I really enjoyed this one, being as it was so long since my last proper detail.

Thanks for looking..

...John

Back today doing another car and snapped this..


----------



## Thehappysailor (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice job, Nice car!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work, paint looks like glass:argie:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Paintwork looks lovely now mate, well done! :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

lovely finish there John, not much fun working right next to the main road either. Is that at Colinton by any chance?


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Great job John, nice reflections


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome back John good to see you back on the detailing horse :thumb:

& a mighty steed to welcome your return 

Baz


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Looks excellent, great work :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice job John...you whore kept this quiet  i know how you feel with the lack of pics sometimes you just dont have enough time.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely job and welcome back :thumb:


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice John, glad you are all fit and well again, was wondering why you was so quiet :thumb::thumb:


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Cliff said:


> Very nice John, glad you are all fit and well again, was wondering why you was so quiet :thumb::thumb:


Been going stir crazy since last summer. I tore the achilles on holiday in Florida  although they do give out good drugs over there..:thumb:

Still struggling a bit, but given the all clear to get back to work


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

A beautiful car :argie: on a professional's hand :thumb:

Cracking work


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome finish! excellent photos!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, that looks fantastic


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome car & good work mate


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Just love these big RS6's..

Was having a drool over one in Glasgow Audi the other day..£70k tho..:doublesho

Still, 200mph estate car :thumb:

Great turnaround as well mate...Owner must have been chuffed..


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work there and yes they are very understated.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work - really brought the shine back to the paintwork

Love RS6's - my ideal car ... one day :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Cracking work John, glad your fit and back detailing again now.

Paul


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

lovely work matey, a great car and a great read!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work John


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm jealous they did not bring these to the states I would definitely have this car by now if that was the case nice work more pictures please : )


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Stunning turn around!!! Glad you're back, what a car to kick it off with.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work on a very nice car.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

looks blooddy lovely


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Good work and pics :thumb:










Looks like you missed the mirror when washing...


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Not missed, it needed polishing as it was stained from previous cleaning products :thumb:


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

i love seeing a well touched Audi! 

very nice job! :thumb:


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Was back today doing a protection detail on another car and snapped this dodging the traffic... :doublesho, I was nearly run over by a bin lorry... :lol:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Great to see such a genuine nice guy back on the motors:thumb:

RS6 - What can you say, but I'd take that car above so many others. And in black too.

Great to see good correction pics on a car that deserves nothing less.

Welcome back and thank you mate:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Great finish.

Can I ask about the clay - you say gentle, but its created loads of marring. The door correction pic shows it off.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks superb!

Clearly a few runs through a swirl o matic...

Love those RS6's


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

What a monster!!!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice:thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

JKP Detail said:


> Not missed, it needed polishing as it was stained from previous cleaning products :thumb:


My mistake mate, I forgot they where brushed ali mirrors :wall:

Thought they where body colour when I glanced at the pic.

Nice work regardless :thumb:


----------

